# Interested to start silkscreen printing



## Riah (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi, im riah and ive put up my own tshirt printing using only heat press. I wanted to start silkscreen printing also but i dont know how to and where to buy the materials needed. Please do help me. Thank you!


----------



## Riah (Jun 14, 2015)

Im from Manila. Thanks


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Riah, welcome to the forum. I recomend starting by looking though this section. Screen Printing - T-Shirt Forums I normally don't post search the forum but this has been asked many times and the information is all here. Things that may be tricky is finding all the things you need depending on your location. There are also many youtube videos that will help you get started.


----------



## Riah (Jun 14, 2015)

sben763 said:


> Riah, welcome to the forum. I recomend starting by looking though this section. Screen Printing - T-Shirt Forums I normally don't post search the forum but this has been asked many times and the information is all here. Things that may be tricky is finding all the things you need depending on your location. There are also many youtube videos that will help you get started.



Thank you. Yes ive read it. But is it updated? Could you give me one person to call here in manila that could help me. And for now, how much would be the needed capital range?


----------

